# non-celeste bianchis...



## Iwannapodiumgirl

why am i attracted to non-celeste bianchis?

if this questions needs to be asked as a moral dilemma... is it right to be attracted to non-celeste bianchis?


----------



## kbwh

You are obviously in need of theraphy.


----------



## padawan716

Celeste is so eye-catching and beautiful. Some bikes have different shapes in their frames - Pinarello has tubes all wobbly like jelly, Cervelo has square tubes, aero tubes, and pencil-thin tubes, BMC has their architectural lugs, wonky tube shapes (and hi-tech looking paint schemes), Look has recently adopted a kink in the top tube.

On quick examination,
the C2C line has succesfully maintained the curved top tube from 928 to Infinito
the B4P line has a downtube that flares at the headtube
And I don't have experience with the HoC...

But for the most part, those are really subtle giveaways.
And I like that.
And I want people to know I'm riding a Bianchi.
So I ride Celeste.

But hey, you ride what you want, no one should change that for you.


----------



## adjtogo

I can't answer that for you. Only you know the answer to your question. For me, I was totally unaware of the importance of the celeste color to Bianchi bikes until just a few months ago when I started looking for a new road bike. I was not familiar with Bianchi at all until my LBS rep pointed out the Infinito to me. That bike shop also carried Giant, which I've owned two different verrsions of the TCR Advanced C2. As I looked at the Infinito, which happened to be in white and blue with Ultegra, I just couldn't decide what bike to buy, a Giant Defy or the Infinito, so I went home and thought about it for a week. I went back to the bike shop to look at the Infinito and Defy again, and both bikes were gone. That's when I started to do some research online and found the proud heritage of Bianchi celebrating 125 years of making bikes and the proud tradition of the celeste color. I really fell in love with the idea of buying an Italian bike since I am well over 80% Italian myself. My grandparents emmigrated to the U.S. from Italy in the early 1920's. I talked to the owner of the bike shop, who called his Bianchi rep in California, and ordered a celeste Infinito with Ultegra 6700 for me. While I am proud of the traditional celeste color, it had to grow on me a little. I was a little subconscious of riding a celeste color bike. The other color bikes I've had were black, red, and white. Now, I'm in love with the colors of the Infinito and the looks I get from other cyclists and people passing me by. The Infinito is absolutely the most comfortable bike I've ever had.

So, maybe celeste will grow on you like it did on me. Besides, it's Bianchi's traditional color. If you don't like the celeste color, they do have a few other bikes of different colors now. If your LBS doesn't have the color in stock you're looking for, ask them to order a bike for you like I did.

Happy riding!!


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

it is a moral dilemma! i have always owned bianchis, and they have always been celeste! my xl ev2 is a team replica, my 928 is celeste-painted carbon...

yet my last purchase was a 928 in "centroventi" so has NO celeste on it save for decals, and now i'm looking at a s9 titanium bianchi which has no celeste on it either... ho hum...

i'm so pleased other appreciate celeste as much as me


----------



## spade2you

I think this one looks ok. I would have gone with celeste, but the saddle I use is not available in celeste.


----------



## kbwh

That T-Cube works because it's white and black so that the minor drops of celeste on it are not dwarfed.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Celeste clashes with yellow though, I never liked the look of my Cosmics on the Bianchi.

The Dura Ace wheels decals are white so that goes with most color schemes


----------



## spade2you

Once the crash replacement warranty runs out, I plan on switching them to something else, problably Edge/Enve. Haven't quite decided if I'll sell the Mavics or turn them into my backup wheels. The yellow isn't a big deal when you're moving at full speed.


----------



## kbwh

So true. But still: There is a reason why Fulcrum Racing Zero 2-way fit are not on my shortlist for new alu racing wheels.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

as an example, I found an old pic of my bike with the Cosmics. ( I was also using a celeste FSA seapost that unfortunately had too much seatback and an ugly saddlebag )

I could sell the Cosmics for $800 and go the Dura Ace foir $1100, best swap I have done, and the white decals look much better.


----------



## spade2you

Black and white are conventional and easy to match, but the Mavic CCUs perform quite well overall. Good weight to depth ratio, althought the flat spokes catch a little wind, which can be problematic to extremely light riders. They're not particularly durable, but their replacement program kinda makes up for it. 

If you're moving fast enough, the yellow is a tiny blur unless someone has a quick shutter speed on their camera.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

spade2you said:


> I think this one looks ok. I would have gone with celeste, but the saddle I use is not available in celeste.


matching saddles is tough... lucky my bum likes selle italia flites so there are a few celeste ones availablem, however i usually ride a black saddle...


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

Salsa_Lover said:


> Celeste clashes with yellow though...


hmmm...

my mercatone uno replica has a splash of yellow on the top tube, seat tube and seat stays.

i never had a problem with it, until my girlfriend (who see's my bike everyday) commented the other day "yellow and mint blue don't go too well..." i quickly corrected her that the colour is celeste and if it was good enough for marco it's good enough for me!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

that are the classic Mercatone Uno team colors. and it is because the Mercatone Uno shops chain has a logo that is yellow colored. Have history and all.... but it clashes anyway.... 










BTW the original Mercatone Uno rode by Pantani is an mango yellow color as the shops logo, I have seen other frames with a pale yellow that looks even worse

Original Pantani Mercatone Uno









Newer ones










The same as the Barloworld Bianchis, red and celeste doesn't clash but also doesn't mix so nice. 










the Alessio Bianchi had also blue that is too busy











full celeste is the best for me.... I wish my 928 was full Celeste.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> matching saddles is tough... lucky my bum likes selle italia flites so there are a few celeste ones availablem, however i usually ride a black saddle...


Chain Reaction Cycles had Celeste SLRs on sale... maybe there is some stock left.

there is also Selle SMP in Celeste that I see often on ebay, but well that's an ugly saddle.

I like the SLC and that one is only avaliable on black.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

i have the later mercatuno uno with the yellow... i like it!

i don't like the barloworld bianchis... they rode shimano! the alessio bianchi's were ok, yet the blue is a little busy.


----------



## spade2you

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> matching saddles is tough... lucky my bum likes selle italia flites so there are a few celeste ones availablem, however i usually ride a black saddle...


I wasn't aware that Selle Italia offered celeste in their models. Interesting. Since this bike was only being used for racing, I opted for white bar tape, which I find to be a nice visual touch. I should see if the SLR Gel Flo Carbino might be available in celeste.


----------



## Fixed

*clash?*



Salsa_Lover said:


> Celeste clashes with yellow though, I never liked the look of my Cosmics on the Bianchi.


Really? I have one of these (the bike), and it think they go well together.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

spade2you said:


> I wasn't aware that Selle Italia offered celeste in their models. Interesting. Since this bike was only being used for racing, I opted for white bar tape, which I find to be a nice visual touch. I should see if the SLR Gel Flo Carbino might be available in celeste.


it is a SLR XP ( not Gel Flow ) and I see it is out of stock now...


there was a Selle San Marco Aspide in Celeste too.


----------



## kbwh

I remember flinching when I first saw that Celeste to mango yellow fade. I still flinch.

Celeste only like on my old Ti Megatubo still rules, but I think the Celeste-black-white color schemes offered these days on Oltre, Sempre and Infinito look good.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

kbwh said:


> I remember flinching when I first saw that Celeste to mango yellow fade. I still flinch.
> 
> Celeste only like on my old Ti Megatubo still rules, but I think the Celeste-black-white color schemes offered these days on Oltre, Sempre and Infinito look good.


i drooled over the ti back in the day... it is the reason why i love celeste today!

i'm considering painting a s9 matta celeste...


----------



## Bridgestone

96 TSXUL and 89 Limited, I had just built the purple Limited for my daughters 16th B-Day.


----------



## Ruimteaapje




----------



## kbwh

Jan's black with Celeste text is a almost repeat of the "110" color scheme that first appeared with the Ti Megatubo in '95. Bridgestones' TSXUL has the "110" colors.

Di Lucas unpainted FG Lite (I believe) was finished that way to save weight.It's not so many years since one had to pull those kind of trics to get close to the UCI minimum weight limit.


----------



## spade2you

So true. Hopefully UCI drops the weight limit sooner or later. Without trying too hard, I got my T-Cube to be under 14lbs.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

kbwh said:


> Di Lucas unpainted FG Lite (I believe) was finished that way to save weight.It's not so many years since one had to pull those kind of trics to get close to the UCI minimum weight limit.


i thought the frame was "nude" as well... how come there are white di luca frames as well?


----------



## Ruimteaapje

Well, actually anodizing Jan's frame instead of painting it was a similar trick for weight saving. Both bikes remind me of the huge developments in pro bikes. Just five years ago Diluca won the Protour on an all aluminum bike, two years earlier Jan still toured the French mountains with a full alu crankset. Compare that to today's standards.


----------



## Ruimteaapje

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> i thought the frame was "nude" as well... how come there are white di luca frames as well?


Pro racers are not that interested in the UCI weight limit. Typical pro bikes for the spring classics are often in the 7 to 7.5 kilo's range. DiLuca used the "nude" bike only for mountain stages when weight did matter for him.


----------



## 928bianchirider

my non celeste bianchi


----------



## LostViking

Love Bianchi's - but maintain IMHO they must either be Celeste or have a lot of Celeste on them to have the visual "feel" of a true Bianchi - I expect some of you to disagree, it's really just a question of taste (you like other colors - which is fine) and history (Celeste has always been associated as THE Bianchi color) - I happen to like both the history and the color.


----------



## spade2you

Almost all non-celeste Bianchis will have just enough celeste elsewhere on the frame to still be authentic Bianchi. I probably would have gotten a celeste T-Cube if my saddle of choice were available in celeste, but I'm reluctant to try other saddles that haven't proven themselves on ~100 mile rides. Since I'm not sponsored by Bianchi, conventional black or white is a little easier to pair with most team kits.


----------



## peedee

I have two 2004 Bianchi Virata's in Candy Blue which look beautiful. As far as authentic Bianchi or Italian heritage, I don't believe that exists anymore. I think most or all Bianchi's are asian now and have been for awhile, including mine. IMO an asian produced Bianchi in Celeste just doesn't have the same meaning for me.


----------

